# Audi and Shell-falling out or financial issues?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi and their Sportscar program has always been heavily backed by Shell. But so far, I haven't seen any Shell advertizing on the R15+s that have been testing.
Could Audi and Shell have had a falling out, or did Shell have to withdraw sponsorship due to financial issues, or has Audi's paint schemes for their cars not have been finalized or have only recently been finalized and their trying to figure out where to put their advertizing decals on the cars?
Or could it have something to do with the fact that Royal Purple is endorsing Iron Man 2, like Audi probably is?
I maybe reading too much into this, but since Shell made the GTL/BTL diesel racing fuel that the R10 and R15 has used pretty much at Audi's request, and Audi has been advertizing the Shell V-Power Diesel fuel and Helix motor oil for a while now, I'm just wondering why it hasn't appeared on their test cars like in the past.


----------

